# What is Ramdac?



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

I was looking at my system's info, and I noticed for my graphics card it says the DAC type is Integrated RAMDAC. Now, my video card is an nVidia GeForce 8600GTS. I was hoping you could tell me what the integrated RAMDAC means. Does it have anything to do with me not disabling my onboard graphics on my computer (I don't know how, my computer detected and disabled it automatically).


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAMDAC


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

The speed of which the onboard VRam (ram on the GPU) runs at, in short. :smile:


----------

